# This weekend at the dock!



## Beret

We jumped with Pier Pups at the Twin Cities Pet Expo this weekend. It was a really casual, low-key, fun event. We decided to skip Sunday. Everyone was too tired.

Here!


















































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

great pics, looks like Beret loves his new crate


----------



## Beret

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> great pics, looks like Beret loves his new crate


Haha I'm Beret, but Garp sure does like it!

And thanks!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

my bad haha.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Awesome job Garp!!Cool pics!


----------



## Beret

Thank you!


----------



## redog

He's awesome.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Looks like hes getting it. No slips and bad starts this time?


----------



## Beret

Just Tap Pits said:


> Looks like hes getting it. No slips and bad starts this time?


Just his first jump of the day, he stopped and screamed at the water. But, once I reset him, no more hesitation the rest of the day.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Beret said:


> Just his first jump of the day, he stopped and screamed at the water. But, once I reset him, no more hesitation the rest of the day.


Thsts awesome! Looks like the hard worknis paying off. I (havent been to a dd event) would imagine lots of dogs war cry at the water lol


----------



## Beret

Just Tap Pits said:


> Thsts awesome! Looks like the hard worknis paying off. I (havent been to a dd event) would imagine lots of dogs war cry at the water lol


Oh yeah, haha. There are a bazillion different sounds coming from the dock, it's insane.

And then there's Garp coursing... Ha, he screams while running the entire 600 yards.


----------



## Beret

A couple new ones


----------



## Black Rabbit

Great job. Love the pics!!!!


----------



## Beret

A few more that were just sent to me!





































Hehe.. last jump of the day. A very tired Garp decided he'd rather just slide in the water after his bumper..


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Awe! Good job Garp!! So glad y'all are getting out there and continuing to compete. Thank you so much for sharing Beret!


----------



## ames

Great pics girl!!! Glad you had a good time not sure how I missed this thread. So happy for Garp. Did you need the muzzle when not competing or did everyone have their pups under control?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Beret

ames said:


> Great pics girl!!! Glad you had a good time not sure how I missed this thread. So happy for Garp. Did you need the muzzle when not competing or did everyone have their pups under control?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Ahh, sorry just saw this now!

Nope, didn't need the muzzle at this event or the last. He was even more low key at the Expo too. It was great.

When he was tired, he snarked a couple times at dogs walking past. And in KC, had an ongoing feud from afar with a Mal, but both the other owner and myself were vigilant about keeping things under control and keeping space. So, no muzzle necessary! I'm gonna keep bringing it along though, just in case.


----------

